# 2.o crossflow on carbs?



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes i did a search and came up empty handed.maybe this is a dumb question but does anyone run carbs on an 8 valve crossflow engine?
i cannot seem to find any info on it and have not seen it prior.Or is it something i havent seen because nobody does or it,or not possible?
Thanks,Tobias


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*

I am doing ITBs on mine, carbs can be done as well.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (Speed Racer.)*

Thank you for the response. I just never see it doen typically,usually its a counterflow engine,or on a 16 valve.
Well i will be looking into this then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doobmotorsport (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*

i'm doing this 2l 8v x-flow with weber 45 dcoe 
rowland manifold make a good one for this


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*

Probably not what you're looking for but here's one. For something more conventional, RaceJetta runs twin sidedrafts.


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Probably not what you're looking for but here's one. For something more conventional, RaceJetta runs twin sidedrafts.









got a picture of the other side ??


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (BladesNet)*

No but the car still looks pretty much the same, I'll try to remember to take my camera next time I go see it.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (Speed Racer.)*

Doing ITB's as well


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_Yes i did a search and came up empty handed.maybe this is a dumb question but does anyone run carbs on an 8 valve crossflow engine?
i cannot seem to find any info on it and have not seen it prior.Or is it something i havent seen because nobody does or it,or not possible?
Thanks,Tobias









Very possible.  Rowland manifold, Mikuni 44s, Stock internals, 285 kent cam, brospeed header... 135whp.


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_









What kind of car is that?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (jettaflair)*

It's a purpose built tube frame RWD race car, designed for a paved short oval track.


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

Is that the "fun car" racing series I've heard of, or just a one-off plaything?
I've heard of some racing series that uses 1.8 8vs in custom tubular chassis but I forget the other details...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaflair)*

It's called an F4-modified. At this one's home track, there are about 12-14 cars running in it's class, all but this one and it's team mate are running Ford engines.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*

I have a 75 scirocco with a 2.0 crossflow from a 96jetta, the carbs are solex 40' sidedrafts. I cut both intake manifolds inhalf and welded them together, efi on motor and weber on carbs. then ground and polished the insides. works for me. I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (scirocco75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco75* »_I have a 75 scirocco with a 2.0 crossflow from a 96jetta, the carbs are solex 40' sidedrafts. I cut both intake manifolds inhalf and welded them together, efi on motor and weber on carbs. then ground and polished the insides. works for me. I'll try to post a pic.









i would be very interested in seeing a picture of your setup


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_Yes i did a search and came up empty handed.maybe this is a dumb question but does anyone run carbs on an 8 valve crossflow engine?
i cannot seem to find any info on it and have not seen it prior.Or is it something i havent seen because nobody does or it,or not possible?
Thanks,Tobias









Ask and you shal recieve.............


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (tobiwonkonobi)*

Here are some fairly poor shots of my scirocco carb setup, I'll try to do better if will help.[http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/ea125511.jpg] [/http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/100_0166.jpg]


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (scirocco75)*

Anybody know if an 8v counter-flow dual carb manifold will work on an x-flow 8v head? I've heard that they're the same, but I really don't know.
TIA for the help.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (Mk1Racer)*

No they don't work. The port spacing is close, but the bolt pattern and port angle are wrong, modifying one to fit is possible, but it's a lot of work and what you end up with is pretty ugly.


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_No they don't work. The port spacing is close, but the bolt pattern and port angle are wrong, modifying one to fit is possible, but it's a lot of work and what you end up with is pretty ugly.

Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (Mk1Racer)*

The previous owner of my racecar made a hunk of aluminum adapter that could allow a 1.8 reverse flow intake manifold bolt to a 2.0 xflow head. It was pretty ugly. It worked, not great, and made the intakes pretty wiggly looking - but it did get the carbs level. Not much use for it other than a paper weight once I discovered Rowland's manifold. A bit of work on Rowlands, and it's actually a nice piece. Some very minor fitment issues, but that can be easily overcome with a bit of careful work with a file in my case. I really would go spend the money on the proper manifold rather than attempting to make the reverse flow one bolt up - a total waste of time.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (scirocco75)*

I noticed on the 88 gti w/carbs, that the valve cover breather is just a small filter. I retained the oem tubing that runs down to the block. Anyone know of an advantage either way?


----------



## Flintstone (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (scirocco75)*









Here's mine


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.o crossflow on carbs? (Flintstone)*

Those dellorto's look just the solex's (40) on my 2.0. I also have a schrick cam, you mind telling me where your timing is set?


----------

